# My new Ponydoodle/My little pony



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

So I went for it! And I used chalk to color his hair. (Thanks Harley_Chik!)

Before









After!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

You're so brave! I really love it. That might be a great summer cut for Jackson.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

It's darlin'!!! I love the blue. I think that will be Allie's new summer doo.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

that looks fab well done


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AMG! I absolutely ADORE this! He is such a little darling! This is just too cute for words! You did a great job! ^^


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - that is fantastic!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fantastic! This is actually illegal where I live.
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2008/mar/11/boulder-woman-ticketed-dyeing-her-poodle-pink/


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG I love it so cute please post more pictures !


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

More Pictures!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL So CUTE ! ! ! ! Love the last picture!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He does look like a My Little Pony! Super cute!


----------



## Pinklizzy (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks great! And how long is that tongue :biggrin1:


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Pinklizzy said:


> He looks great! And how long is that tongue :biggrin1:


Its actually a bacon treat that he was eating! Lol.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's hilarious - and adorable!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Fantastic! This is actually illegal where I live.
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2008/mar/11/boulder-woman-ticketed-dyeing-her-poodle-pink/


Read it...Now that is a waste of tax payer dollars! 

He looks cute!!! Poodles have been dyed for years. Here is old posters of Zsa Zsa Gabor and Doris Day with colored poodles!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

See I have never been a fan of it.........I don't think I would do this to one of mine because I guess I don't see the point FOR ME - but I can see why people like it, especially groomers and I think that many of the creative grooming is pure talent. As long as it is safe and the dogs don't have to deal with too much over it, so be it (this is me becoming open minded lol )


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

So cute!!! I love it!!
Now I know what to do with Flash for the summer- we go swimming a lot, so he can't keep his full coat, but I still wanted him to have some flair. This totally fits the bill!

P.s. Your little guy looks awesome in that clip. Now if only they made teeny tiny saddles...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Olie said:


> See I have never been a fan of it.........I don't think I would do this to one of mine because I guess I don't see the point FOR ME - but I can see why people like it, especially groomers and I think that many of the creative grooming is pure talent. As long as it is safe and the dogs don't have to deal with too much over it, so be it (this is me becoming open minded lol )


I am like you. I would probably never do it to my own dogs, but I like to see groomers and other people change their dogs into master pieces lol


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

AHHHH you did it!!!! Just fabulous! It suits him very well, he looks like he loves it! Thanks for posting. And the blue was a very good choice!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to do this, it's so cute.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I might have to do this to Mitch now...I've always wanted a pony.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

totally wild! he looks like a mini horse right here for sure!









way to go Sami!!


----------



## Pinklizzy (Jan 11, 2010)

Sami said:


> Its actually a bacon treat that he was eating! Lol.


Oh! LOL! I'm used to my little girl's (not so little) tongue I suppose!







[/IMG]


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Your girl is adorable!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Pinklizzy (Jan 11, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> Your girl is adorable!


Thank you! We lost her in October last year, she was my heart dog :crying:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

He is very cute


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... too darn adorable! You sure it is the same dog??? LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG....too cute!! I love to look at the art work of groomers. I wouldn't attempt anything like that either even if I had a white dog but I do appreciate the talent and the art. And, of course, as long as the dog isn't put under any undo pressure.


----------

